# Windows 8 software install issues



## AceMcCool (Apr 8, 2010)

Specs
Win 8 32 bit
AMD Athlon 64 6000+ Dual core
Asus MZN32 SLI Deluxe
4 gigs ddr 2 ram
200 gig ST3200 822A Seagate Hard drive
160 gig WDC WD1600JB Western Digital Hard drive
500 gig ST3500630AS Seagate Hard drive
Geforce Nvidea 8800 GTS 512mb
500 watt power supply

The problem is I am installing games from DVD's and randomly during the install process the computer locks up. There is nothing I can do but hard reboot.

This problem was happening on Windows 7 and I just formatted and installed the Windows 8 beta trial. I have ran SeaTools DOS on all drives and didn't have any errors on the relevant drives as well as the scan disk on windows 7 and no errors were found as well. I did have errors on one drive but it is a western digital drive and probably not compatible with Seatools for obvious reasons. 

I can copy files from disks with out a problem, it just seems to be a problem with the installer. 

Looking for any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## AceMcCool (Apr 8, 2010)

Issue seems to be fixed, tried a different dvd drive from my old computer and it appears to be working fine. 

Didn't realize that if they had problems they could completely lock up the computer.


----------



## Miss.donna (Aug 2, 2012)

*VitebMobileApps Expertise in Windows Phone 7 8 app development 
*

PM me..


----------

